# Elections



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

It's almost past the time to get off your ass and step up.

THE LEFT WING'S PLAN FOR GUNS (Elections)

"Why would an honest person even want a gun?"

by Alan Korwin, Author
Gun Laws of America

It's time to remember what the Democrat party generally seeks regarding guns and gun rights. The list below was widely circulated while Clinton was in power. (This list and more is available at my website, http://www.gunlaws.com.

The democrat-backed Brady group and similar outfits have been quiet about guns because they want to win the election, and impose their goals on your rights --

THE FIVE YEAR PLAN:

1. National Licensing of all handgun purchases.

2. Licenses for Rifle and Shotgun owners.

3. State Licenses for ownership of firearms.

4. Arsenal Licenses (5 guns and 250 rounds of ammunition).

5. Arsenal License Fees (at least $300.00, with a cap of $1,000.00).

6. Limits on Arsenal Licensing (None in counties with populations of more than 200,000).

7. Requirement of Federally Approved Storage Safes for all guns.

8. Inspection License. (Gun safe licenses, yearly fee for spot inspections).

9. Ban on Manufacturing in counties with a population of more than 200,000.

10. Banning all military style firearms.

11. Banning Machine Gun Parts or parts which can be used in a Machine gun.

12. Banning the carrying a firearm anywhere but home or target range or in transit from one to the other.

13. Banning replacement parts (manufacturing, sale, possession, transfer, installation) except barrel, trigger group.

14. Elimination of the Curio Relic list.

15. Control of Ammunition belonging to Certain Surplus Firearms. (7.62x54R and .303).

16. Eventual Ban of Handgun Possession..

17. Banning of Any ammo that fits military guns (post 1945).

18. Banning of any quantity of smokeless powder or black powder which would constitute more than the equivalent of 100 rounds of ammunition.

19. Ban the possession of explosive powders of more than 1 kg. at any one time.

20. Banning of High Powered Ammo or Wounding ammo.

21. A National License for Ammunition.

22. Banning or strict licensing of all re-loading components.

23. National Registration of ammunition or ammo buyers.

24. Requirements of special storage safe for ammunition and licensing.

25. Restricting Gun Ranges to counties with populations less than 200,000.

26. Special Licensing of ranges.

27. Special Range Tax to visitors. ($85.00 per visit per person).

28. Waiting period for rentals on pistol ranges.

29. Banning Gun Shows.

30. Banning of military reenactments.

PLUS:

Ban of all clips holding over 6 bullets.

Elimination of the Dept. of Civilian Marksmanship.

Ban on all realistic replica and toy guns (including "air soft" and paintball).

The right of gun-violence victims to sue, with financial assistance from government programs, the gun manufacturers.

Taxes on ammo, dealers, guns, licenses to offset medical costs to society.

The eventual ban on all semi-automatics regardless of when made or caliber.

While it's true Republicans haven't done very much to defend your gun rights (OK, they have done a little) in six years of control, they offer no support for the anti-rights disarm-the-public plans the left wing will impose on you if they gain power in the next election. It's your choice. Do you stay home and evaporate your rights, or go out and defend them at the ballot box? Tell your friends.

If you took the bait and voted early, instead of rising up as a whole and voting on election day like you're supposed to, this message is too late and you got screwed.

Thanks for reading.
Alan Korwin, Author
Gun Laws of America

Permission to circulate this message gladly granted.

What would happen if Washington, Jefferson and Franklin suddenly found themselves in modern times? Read "Tempus Fugit" --A stunning achievement, eye-popping entertainment, critical thinking at its best.
Book review here:
http://www.gunlaws.com/books7novels.htm

Contact:
Alan Korwin
Bloomfield Press
"We publish the gun laws."
4718 E. Cactus #440
Phoenix, AZ 85032
602-996-4020 Phone
602-494-0679 Fax
1-800-707-4020 Orders
http://www.gunlaws.com
[email protected]
Call, write, fax or click for free full-color catalog

If you can read this, thank a teacher.
If you're reading this in English, thank a veteran.

"No one could make a greater mistake than he who did nothing
because he could do only a little."
--Edmund Burke


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

That sounds like hell! I would like to see them TRY to pass those laws however. There is no way anyone would go for that (well the majority)










Oh, and where the hell is everyone tonight?!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

VOTE!!! Let your voice be heard!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 with JW. You have to get off your butt and go and vote. I wonder sometimes of all the people on these forums, how many get off there butts and vote. Vote and join the NRA.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I can proudly say I vote every election.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> That sounds like hell! I would like to see them TRY to pass those laws however. There is no way anyone would go for that (well the majority)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice post BUT where the hell is EVERY Dumbacrat's pic(plus some REPUBLICIANS) not posted with the rest of the elite?:smt1099 GET OUT AND VOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!Randall


----------

